# Campy Vento's 2Kg!



## fast14riot (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there anything different about the Campy Vento wheelset that makes them so friggin heavy? These came on my Orbea M3-3 and when I go to climb for a while I can really notice it. 

The bike isn't all that light, 20.76lbs or 9.44Kg, but I know that wheels is one of the best places to start with the whole weight savings thing (and yes I am in the process of cutting fat from the engine as well). This is the bike weighed with two gel elite cages, carbone mini pump (59g!!), Time Impact S pedals, and is a size 56. 

I am in the process of putting on carbon bars but I still have an alloy steerer and Campy Centuar triple gruppo. I am not all that light so I dont think a 15lb bike will make a difference, but I sure can feel it in the wheels. 

On a side note, I sure am fast when going into the wind, though! Maybe I will keep these for a cheap set of TT wheels.

Cheers-

P.S. Are the regulars in this forum the same people that made Atkins so popular so fast?!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*It's the rims*

The rims are easily 600 gm each. They're made to go fast in a TT, not climb hills.


----------

